# I'm Trying's Journal



## I'm Trying (Jun 19, 2005)

Well this is gonna be my last ever journal.   Now that I'm on day shift I have no need to really start a new one again. I'm not going to start my new program until the begining of the month. I'm post this now to get feedback on my exercise program. 
My goal for right now is of course get stronger and lose the body fat I've gained since eating like crap and not doing incredibly too much exercise other then the labor at work and softball. 
I'm going to do a HIT program which fits perfect for me to do before I go to work. I have to be at work at 06:00 hours so if I start at 4:00/4:15 I'll be ok. *PLEASE* feel free to critique anything in my journal. All of you are great on this board which is why this is really the only board I go to (weightlifting wise). 
I'm still gathering what I'm going to do diet wise. I don't think I'm going to a strict cut but eat alittle better then I have been. I've been hovering around the 205 mark which isn't entirely too bad and I think I can lose 10-15 lbs no later then begining to mid August.
Same goes with the supps. I'm going to possibly use a fat burner (ie Lipo 6 or VPX Redline). I have all the stuff to do a Anarchy stack which I've been very tempted to do. 
Well I guess that is enough of an intro. Please feel free to critique and chime in whenever possible.

Oh yeah I'm going to measure myself the day of or before I start my new program. I would take some pics if I get a digital camera by then. My other one got stolen when my house got broke into 2 Sundays ago. (That is another story for later)  
Thanks for reading!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 19, 2005)

*New HIT Program...*

My workout will be 3 days a week (Mon, Wed and Friday) Before each set of exercise I'll be doing 1 short warmup set of 4-6 reps at 50% of weight. Then each set I do that is 95-100% will be to failure. (Hopefully 8-10 reps) Here is the layout...

Squats 1 set 8-10 Reps

Leg Extensions 1 set 8-10 Reps

Leg Curls 1 set 8-10 Reps

Dumbell Pullovers 1 set 8-10 Reps

Barbell Overhead Shoulder Press 1 set 8-10 Reps

Seated Rows 1 set 8-10 Reps

Flat Bench Press 1 set 8-10 Reps

Barbell Bicep Curls 1 set 8-10 Reps

Tricep Extensions 1 set 8-10 Reps

Weighted Pullups 1 set 8-10 Reps

Weighted Dips 1 set 8-10 Reps

Standing Calf Raises 1 set 8-10 Reps

ABS I'll be doing at night...

Hanging Leg Raise 1 set 8-10 Reps

Lying Leg Raise 1 set 8-10 Reps

Dumbell Side Bend 1 set 8-10 Reps

Feel Free to critique!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

>


Any insight/ recommendations JD??


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok. For sure now I'm starting on Monday. I got a membership to a gym (24 hr Fitness). I now have alot more shit to my disposal. Can't wait to get started. Sunday I'll have measurements.
Thanks!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Ok. For sure now I'm starting on Monday. I got a membership to a gym (24 hr Fitness). I now have alot more shit to my disposal. Can't wait to get started. Sunday I'll have measurements.
> Thanks!!


What 24 Hr. will you be going to? I have the all club membership. I go to the one in Folsom because I live in El Dorado Hills.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> What 24 Hr. will you be going to? I have the all club membership. I go to the one in Folsom because I live in El Dorado Hills.



I will be going to the one on Bradshaw and Highway 50. It is about 1-2 blocks from work. I plan on going there at 4:00am and work out for about an hour or so then go to work (I have to be at work at 06:15am). You should come out there sometime and workout there. Where is the one in Folsom??


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 15, 2005)

Is the one off Bradshaw, the Madison Express 24 Hour or is it the one in Citrus Heights? The one in Folsom is on East Bidwell, right next to a McDonald's LOL, Elliott's Natural Foods, a Starbucks, and Streets of London Pub. Those early morning workouts suck ass, but ya gotta do it. I used to go to the gym at 4 am because I like to workout first thing in the morning. I was dead by the time I got home from work, but I got my workout in lol.

Any plans this weekend? Rivercats are back in town. I want to see a game. Sundays are U.S. Bank kids nights too, so you could take your daughter if you went sometime. I guess they let the kids run the bases.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Is the one off Bradshaw, the Madison Express 24 Hour or is it the one in Citrus Heights? The one in Folsom is on East Bidwell, right next to a McDonald's LOL, Elliott's Natural Foods, a Starbucks, and Streets of London Pub. Those early morning workouts suck ass, but ya gotta do it. I used to go to the gym at 4 am because I like to workout first thing in the morning. I was dead by the time I got home from work, but I got my workout in lol.
> 
> Any plans this weekend? Rivercats are back in town. I want to see a game. Sundays are U.S. Bank kids nights too, so you could take your daughter if you went sometime. I guess they let the kids run the bases.



Its the one if you are traveling East on 50 its on the right hand side. It is on Micron Ave to be exact. I'm not around Folsom much to know where that is exactly. Oh wait I take that back. I've been to the Streets of London Pub I belive when I played a Softball tournament in Folsom last year when I got a sandwich between games while my other teamates were drinking some beer.

What time do you workout now??

No plans this weekend. I was going to go to Winnamucka, NV for a big softball tournament but I'm on standby for work since my boss is on vacation this week. He is normally on standby since he gets a home retention vehicle.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 15, 2005)

I workout around 8:30 in the morning nowadays because I have class at night and I am trying....albeit very unsuccessfully, to find a paying job.  

Ahhh okay, I looked it up. You're going to the 24 in Rancho, which makes sense because Bradshaw is right by Rancho.

God, this heat is killer ain't it? Thank god they finished building the small little pool at my dad's house.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 17, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I workout around 8:30 in the morning nowadays because I have class at night and I am trying....albeit very unsuccessfully, to find a paying job.
> 
> Ahhh okay, I looked it up. You're going to the 24 in Rancho, which makes sense because Bradshaw is right by Rancho.
> 
> God, this heat is killer ain't it? Thank god they finished building the small little pool at my dad's house.



Yeah its been hot. I've been playing ball and the other day I lost 7 pounds in water weight. 

Where are you attempting to get a job at and what field?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 17, 2005)

Well here are my measurements...  

Weight: 204lbs
Neck: 16.50
Right Bicep: 14.50
Right Forearm: 11.50
Chest: 42.00
Waist (Around Naval area): 41.00
Hips: 38.00
Right Thigh: 25.50
Right Calf: 15.00

Well this is very upsetting. This is what I get for eating like crap and not busting my Arse!  
Time to get serious!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm going to start workouts tomorrow. I'm not 100% sure what they have there. I'm going to do an informal leg workout though. We'll see what happens.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been working out thus far. I'll be posting my workouts within the next day or two. I've revamped my workout cause of my new found machines.  
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 19, 2005)

*7/19/2005 Workout...*

Well I'm gonna atleast post this morning's workout. Soon I'll post my whole workout routine, I'll try to post my diet daily and supplement intake.


Back/Biceps/Forearms

Pull Ups (Using the Gravitron 2000, assisted pull up machine)
32% of my weight (204 lbs currently) X10
59% of weight X10
50% of weight X10

Pull Downs
50x10
80x10
110x8

Seated Cable Rows
50x10
80x8
100x7

Roman Chair Ext.
BWX15
BWx15

Bicep Standing BP Curl
50x10
60x8
70x6

DB Hammer Curls
25x10
30x8
30x8 (last two tough)

Seated Alt. Curls
(Couldn't do them) :thumbdown:

Forearm Curl
20x10
30x15

Reverse Forearm Curl
20x15
30x12

Decent workout overall. After doing back it seemed that my Bicep took a hit for some reason. Maybe cause of the long layoff. The workout isn't the total format that I'm going to do, just wanted to get ideas on where I'm at. 
Feel free to critique!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 20, 2005)

*7-20-2005 Workout...*

As part of my membership to 24hr Fitness they threw in 5 personal Trainer sessions. Today (which the trainer was 15 min late!   ) at 04:00, they have a test called a body gem test where you hold this monitor to your mouth for about 7 min.
 Its suppose to measure how many calories during the day doing normal activity. I measured 2100 calories per day. I also got taped, weighed and body fat checked. 
I weighed in at 202 lbs and body fat % is 14.9%  . This really suprised me cause I thought looking at myself I was around 22% min. I think it looks that way because of the trouble spot around the midsection.  

No weights today, just some cardio. 20 min on the life cycle.
Thanks for checking in!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Well I'm gonna atleast post this morning's workout. Soon I'll post my whole workout routine, I'll try to post my diet daily and supplement intake.
> 
> 
> Back/Biceps/Forearms
> ...


Nice wo Matthew  

This doesn't look like everybody else's HIT  


 



> Decent workout overall. After doing back it seemed that my Bicep took a hit for some reason.


  Usually do when you work back first


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Matthew
> 
> This doesn't look like everybody else's HIT
> 
> ...




Gary,
I stated a couple posts up that I'm revising my workout program cause now working out in a gym and have alot of things to my disposal (cardio equipment/ other equipment), I was wanting to do HIT cause of time restraints, but now I workout right around the corner from work. Thanks for looking and replying. Please come by more often!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 24, 2005)

*Workout Split...*

_*Monday*_
*Legs*
Hack Squat
5 Sets 10,10,8,6,6 Pyr. Up
Romanian Deadlifts
3 Sets 10,8,8 Same,Same,Heavier
Leg Ext.
3 Sets 8,10,10, Pyr. Down
Lying Leg Curl
2 Sets 10,12 Pyr. Down
Standing Calf Raise
3 Sets 15,12,12 Pyr. Up
*
Abs*
Machine Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Verticle Leg Raise
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Decline Bench Twisting Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
_
*Tuesday*_

*Back*

Pull Ups (Gravitron 2000)
3 Sets to Failure Pyr. Up
Pull Down to Front
3 Sets; 8,8,10 Sets 1st&2nd Heavier, 3rd Lght
Seated Cable Row
3 Sets 8,10,10 Pyr. Down
Roman Chair Ext.
2 sets 25ea.

*Biceps*
Standing BB Curl
4 Sets (10,8,6,6) Pyr. Up
DB Hammer Curls
3 sets Challenging Weight 8 minum.
Seated Alt. Curls
2 Sets (15,15)
*
Forearms*
Wrist Curls
3 Sets 20,15,10 Pyr. Down
Reverse Wrist Curls
3 Sets 20,15,10 Pyr. Down

_*
Wed.*_
Cardio/ABS (See Above program)

_*
Thurs.*_

*Chest*
Flat Bench DB
4 Sets (12,12,10,8) Pyr. Down
Incline DB Bench
3 Sets (8-10,8-10,12)
Cable Crossover
2 Sets 12,12 Same Weight
Low Cable Crossover
2 Sets 10,10 Same Weight

*
Triceps*

Rope Pressdown
3 Sets 8,8,10
Cable French Press
3 Sets 8,8,10
Bench Dip 
3 Sets 10,10,10

_*Friday*_

*Shoulders*
Seated Military Press
4 Sets; 12,10,8,6 Pyr. Up
Front DB Raise
2 Sets; 10,10 Same Weight
Bentover DB Lat Raise
3 Sets; 8,8,10 H,H,L
Shoulder Shrugs
3 Sets; 8,8,10 H,H,L

*Abs*
Machine Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Verticle Leg Raise
3 Sets 15-20 Reps
Decline Bench Twisting Crunch
3 Sets 15-20 Reps

I'll change things around as I see fit. For example I'll switch what I workout first a certain day (ie Biceps/Back)
Feel Free to critique!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 24, 2005)

*7/21/2005 Workout...*

Chest

Flat DB Bench
30x10
40x10
45x10
55x8

Incline DB Bench
30x10
40x8
50x8

Cable Crossover
30x10
40x8

Low Cable Crossover
30x10
50x7

Triceps

Rope Pressdown
50x10
60x10
70x10

Cable French Press
50x10
60x3
50x5

V-Bar Press
40x10
50x10
60x8

Ok workout. Just getting back into the swing of things, learning what weights I'm at. Couple of the exercises irritated my left rotator cuff. Atleast that is what it felt like. I'll see again on Thursday. Cause of that I took Friday off to make sure what was wrong and as of this morning it feels ok.
Please Feel Free to Critque! 
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 24, 2005)

Well here are my measurements...  

Weight: 204lbs 202lbs -2lbs
Neck: 16.50 16.50 same
Right Bicep: 14.50 14.75 +1/4"
Right Forearm: 11.50 11.25 -1/4"  
Chest: 42.00 42.00  same
Waist (Around Naval area): 41.00 40.25 -3/4" 
Hips: 38.00 38.00 same
Right Thigh: 25.50 25.25 -1/4"
Right Calf: 15.00 15.00 same

The measurements in red are from today, the black are from last week. Some change for the good, some unexplainable.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah !! A workout !!!   j/k

Be careful, work back into it . If you have problems with rotator rehab it . Just ask DeadBolt and the others.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 29, 2005)

*7-25-05 Workout...*

Legs

Hack Squat (Not sure of the weight of the sled.)
90x10
140x10
190x10

Hamtractor
70x10
100x10
135x10

Leg Ext.
65x10
95x10
125x8 (need to up weight!)

Lying Leg Curl
60x10
90x10
110x10 (need to up weight!!)

Seated Calf Raise 
45x15
70x10 (to failure)
90x8  (to failure)

ABS
Abdominal Machine 
65x15
80x15
95x15

AB Crunch Machine
75x15
75x15
75x15

OK workout. Need to change some things around to feel satisfied.
Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 29, 2005)

*7-26-05 Workout...*

Biceps
Standing BB Curl
50x10
60x10
70x8
80x6

DB Hammer Curls
30x10
30x8
30x8

Seated Alt. Curls
25x8
25x8

Back

Pull Ups (Gravitron 2000)
58% of BW X 10
53% of BW X 8
44% of BW X 8

Pull Down to Front
50x5 (Warm Up)
60x10
70x8
80x6

Seated Cable Row
60x10
90x8
110x5

Felt alittle better this workout. I'm gonna move Back and shoulders to same day. Move triceps to Bicep days and do Abs on Chest day.
Please feel free to critique!>
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 29, 2005)

My diet is still not all the way there. I gotta crack down on myself with this. Also I've missed a couple workout days. I need to get into gear. I forgot to add that I did cardio (7-28-05) and abs.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2005)

WoW !  110 on leg curls and still need to add weight !! Good stuff Matthew !

Gravitron 2000 ????  sounds like something from an old sci-fi movie .  Nice wo's !

Now get the diet in line and build the body you been wanting for so long .


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW !  110 on leg curls and still need to add weight !! Good stuff Matthew !
> 
> Gravitron 2000 ????  sounds like something from an old sci-fi movie .  Nice wo's !
> 
> Now get the diet in line and build the body you been wanting for so long .



Gary,
The Gravitron 2000 is a Pull up/Dip assist machine. Add/subtract weight to do reps.

Yeah I need to get the diet together. Looks like I may have a good base figured out.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 1, 2005)

*8-1-05 workout...*

Legs

Leg Press
1 plate per side x 12 (warm up)
2 plates x 10
2 plates, 25 per side x8
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 2 (muscle failure)

Hamtractor
75x10
105x10
150x10 (add weight next time)

Leg Ext.
65x10
100x10
140x8 (go heavier next time)

Lying Leg Curl
60x10
100x10
120x10

Standing Calf Raise
90x15
120x10
150x10
(need to concentrate on form next time. Need to pause for longer)

Seated Calf Raise
45x10
70x8
80x8 (muscle failure on #8)

ABS
AB Crunch Machine 
75x15
90x15
90x15

Crunches
20reps x 3sets

Pretty good workout. Right now I'm attempting to figure out what muscle failure is on different items. I have ideas for some and not sure on others. We'll see next week. Please feel free to critique!
Thanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 5, 2005)

*8-2-2005 workout...*

Biceps

Standing BB Curl
50x10
70x10
80x5

Standing Preacher Curl
65x10
75x8

DB Hammer Curls
30x8
30x8
30x8

Seated Conc. Curls
20x10
20x10

Triceps

Dip Machine
90x10
135x10
195x10
225x10 (need to go up!!)

Tricep Ext.
50x10
65x10
75x6

Rope Pressdown
40x10
50x8
60x7

Vbar Pressdown (to muscle failure)
60x14
50x15
40x20

Decent workout. Was sore for DAYS! Need to adjust on some exercises. I need to concentrate on forum alot! Somebody pointed out to me that I'm cheating on some of the exercises cause of the weight (ie Barbell Curls, Hammer Curls and other exercises for different days) Probably the only accurate weight is when I'm doing legs, triceps and back.
Feel free to critique as always.  

P.S. I should be getting my replacement Digital Camera next week so I'll be able to post some pics.


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

Good work!
4am, yikes. And people say I'm nuts for 6am.
How's the diet coming along?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

No Cheating Matthew  


Nice wo   Pics !!!  cool!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 6, 2005)

BBgirl said:
			
		

> Good work!
> 4am, yikes. And people say I'm nuts for 6am.
> How's the diet coming along?


Yeah 4am is what I gotta do for a workout. No other time to do it. I gotta be a work at 06:15am. If I go after work then its just too crowded and hotter then heck there.
Diet is ok. Not structured as it should be. I need to do some better meal planning.
Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No Cheating Matthew
> 
> 
> Nice wo   Pics !!!  cool!



Yeah I never noticed I was really cheating. But I guess my form sucked. I always have an open mind to things thus I'm going to try that out.
Yeah can't wait to get my camera.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 7, 2005)

I gets no love in here I guess.  I can always count on Gary, Denise and BBGirl.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2005)

How did they check your bodyfat, calipers or bioelectrical impedance? Your build is something along the lines of mine, if I dont train and just eat whatever I want.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I gets no love in here I guess.  I can always count on Gary, Denise and BBGirl.


Now , now Matthew.  get back in your routine and they will come


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 7, 2005)

Lol Matt. More people don't come to this journal because you post so sporadically. 

Btw, are you going to the state fair? I haven't been there in years. I guess Tony Hawk will be there one day and late August, there's going to be a natural bodybuilding comp.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 7, 2005)

If you are interested in the fair: www.bigfun.org
On Friday, September 2nd, legendary skateboard marvel Tony Hawk proves to attendees of the California State Fair just how amazing he still is!  Tony will perform two 40 minute vert demonstrations inside the Toyota Xtreme Zone, at 5:30 pm and again at 7:00 pm.  Performing with Tony Hawk will be 5 of his skateboarding all-star friends including Neal Hendrix, Danny Mayer, Anthony Furlong, Tas Pappas and Jake Brown.  The Tony Hawk demo kicks off a weekend of action sports, as the Mobile Skatepark Series makes its return visit to the California State Fair, bringing along with it all of the stars of action sports, including Jamie Bestwick, Sandro Dias, Fabiola Da Silva, the Yasutoko Brothers, Ryan Nyquist, Pierre-Luc Gagnon and many more!

Golden Bear All Natural Bodybuilding & Figure Contest (Golden 1 Stage)
Hosted by local bodybuilding celebrity Carl Fears (the owner of Fierce Fitness), the Golden Bear All Natural Bodybuilding & Figure Contest will be judged Saturday, August 27 at Cal Expo's Golden 1 Stage. Registration begins at 10 AM, prejudging at 12 Noon, with the Main Show and Finals round at 7:30 PM. All competitors will be tested to ensure that this is a drug-free competition. Entry forms for this competition may be picked up at Fierce Fitness at 2300 Sutterville Rd., Suite A, in Sacramento, and the entry deadline is August 19. Fierce Fitness is available at (916) 452-8606, FAX (916) 452-1321 or carl@fierce-fitness.com.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> How did they check your bodyfat, calipers or bioelectrical impedance? Your build is something along the lines of mine, if I dont train and just eat whatever I want.


Hey Mudge,
They used calipers and checked from back, tricep/arm and gut.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Now , now Matthew.  get back in your routine and they will come



I know, I know. I like to get some advice from people who I trust, and I trust alot of people on this board.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol Matt. More people don't come to this journal because you post so sporadically.
> 
> Btw, are you going to the state fair? I haven't been there in years. I guess Tony Hawk will be there one day and late August, there's going to be a natural bodybuilding comp.



Yeah, I need to post more. I just don't ring up post counts like alot of people do. Here I'm in learning mode 90% of the time. On the softball board i'm on I can teach and be more of a smart a$$  

I plan on going to the Fair. Thanks for passing on the info to me. Are you going then?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 8, 2005)

May or may not go to the fair. I should though, considering how I haven't been there in ages and that bb comp. looks cool.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 8, 2005)

*8-8-2005 Workout...*

AM Weight 202  

5 Min Warm Up on Exercise Bike.

Legs

Leg Press
1 Plate x10 (Warm Up)
2 Plates X 10
3 Plates X 9
4 Plates X 4 (Failure)

Hamtractor
90x10
135x10
180x10
205x8 (Failure)  

Leg Ext.
65x10
140x10
160x9 (Failure) 

Lying Leg Curl
80x10
110x10
140x8 (Failure) 

Standing Calf Raise (2 sec. hold)
80x10
110x10
140x8

Seated Calf Raise (2 Sec. Hold)
45x10
70x8 (Failure)
90x8 (Failure)

Rotary Calf
110x10
150x15
190x15

ABS
Crunches 
20
20
20

Workout was ok. Found my Failure points on some exercises and I went overboard on the calf exercises.   ABS I need to workout harder to get rid of the unwanted fat in that area (my trouble spot!  ) I will be doing alot more cardio for now on, didn't want to do alot this morning since I was doing legs. Please feel free to critique! I value everyone's comments and suggestions!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> May or may not go to the fair. I should though, considering how I haven't been there in ages and that bb comp. looks cool.



Why don't you do the figure contest?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 8, 2005)

Uh first, I don't know if there even is one, and second, HELL NO. LOL.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Uh first, I don't know if there even is one, and second, HELL NO. LOL.



Well if there is you should


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 8, 2005)

8/8/05 Diet...

Pre workout
1 Serving Muscle Milk
8oz Apple Sauce

Post Workout
Packet of Lean Mass Matrix

3rd Meal
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese (2%)
2oz Beef Jerky

4th Meal 
Turkey Breast Sandwich on Whole Wheat Bread
4oz Apple Sauce

5th Meal
Labrada Carb Watch RTD
2oz Jerky

6th Meal
Subway 6" Oven Roasted Chicken Sub
(on Wheat w/ Honey Mustard, Tomatoes, Lettuce, Pickles, Bell Pepper, Olives)

Total
Calories: 2,265
Fat: 67
Carbs: 191
Protein: 220
Feel Free to critique!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2005)

I know it's hard when your on the road a lot, but you pack your food in a cooler the night before right? Try to get some EFAs; fish oil caps are very portable, increase your veggies, try to get better carb sources like brown rice, oats, yams, sweet potatoes, etc. Also, your calories look sort of low for your height and weight.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I know it's hard when your on the road a lot, but you pack your food in a cooler the night before right? Try to get some EFAs; fish oil caps are very portable, increase your veggies, try to get better carb sources like brown rice, oats, yams, sweet potatoes, etc. Also, your calories look sort of low for your height and weight.



I take 18 fish caps a day so I have that handled.  ( I haven't posted all the supps I'm taking right now.)
I usually prepare food the night before work. My problem is at this time since I got off of graveyard is planning my meals better cause it has turned me upside down.  
It seems to low even though I'm attempting to lose fat?


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2005)

*8-9-2005 Workout...*

30 Min Cardio on the Treadclimber (First time on this and WOW!! more details on bottom of page...)

Biceps

Standing Preacher Curl (cambered bar)
40x10
50x10
60x10
70x7

DB Hammer Curls (Worked on STRICT form)   
25x8x3

Concentration Curl
15x12
15x12

Triceps

Tricep Ext.
50x10
65x10
75x8 (broke form on the last couple)

Rope Pressdown
40x10
50x10
30x10 (these last two sets I worked on I used alot better form.)
30x10

Dip Machine
135x10
195x10
225x8

V-Bar Pressdown (to failure)
50x17
40x15
40x15 

Forearms
Wrist Curls (Switched off with reverse curls each time)
20X20
30x15
30x15

Reverse Wrist Curls
20x20
20x15
20x15
Let me start off with the treadclimber. That this is a GREAT Workout. Couldn't walk properly for about 5-10 min. (I compare it to getting off a boat and trying to walk on land). 
Worked on strict forum this workout. Other then that I'm beat today after work. My A/C didn't work in my truck the last half of the day (about 100 degrees today) and it just about killed me. I feel alot better now in the Air Conditioned house.
Please feel free to critque!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 9, 2005)

I forgot to add I drink about 6L of water a day. My conversion skills suck with L to Gallons so I'm not sure how many gallons. 

Tomorrow there will be no workout/Cardio since I have a playoff game tomorrow night in softball at 20:30 and when we win that we have a game right after that. I don't wanna zap my energy since its been real hot here. Plus I pitch and that can be sort of tiring in its self!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 11, 2005)

We won both games last night and I didn't get home until after 23:00. Thus no workout this morning.  I didn't wanna get sick from lack of sleep. Will take tomorrow morning off too. I have a big tournament on Sat.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 16, 2005)

*8-15-2005 Workout...*

20min Cardio on Tread Climber (Didn't want to do full 30min on leg day!! )

Leg Press
1platex12
2platesx10
3platesx10
4platesx6 (Need to lower weight on these. Not going down 90 degrees.  )

Hamtractor
90x10
135x10
210x8 (failure)

Leg Extension
70x10
120x10
160x8 (failure)

Lying Leg Curl
80x10
120x10
150x8

Standing Calf Raise (2 sec pause at top)
90x15
120x12
150x10 (need to go up!!)

Sitting Calf Raise (2 Sec Pause)
45x10
70x8
90x8

Rotary Calf
130x10
170x14
210x12

ABS


Workout was ok considering my legs felt weak. Played a tournament on Saturday all day but its no excuse. Will pick up the intensity next week!! Getting my Apple Ipod Shuffle here in the next day or two so I don't have to listen to the shitty gym music.   
Please Feel Free to Critique!! 
Thanks!! :Thumbs:


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 16, 2005)

*8/16/2005 Workout...*

30 Min on Treadclimber

Biceps

Preacher Curl (standing)
35x10
40x10
50x10
60x10
70x6 (failure) 

DB Hammer Curls
30x5
22x10
22x10

Concentrated Curls
15x10
15x10

Triceps

Tricep Ext.
50x10
65x10
75x10 (need to go up!!)

Rope Pressdown
30x10
35x10
40x10 (need to lower weight and work on proper form. I can tell I'm using more then just Triceps on this exercise!  )

V-Bar Pressdown
40x10
30x10
20x10

Dip Machine 
135x10
200x10
240x8 (should try lower weight next week. Seem to be using more muscles then just Triceps)

Forearms

Wrist Curls
20x20
30x20
30x20

Reverse Wrist Curls
20x20
30x11 (failure)
30x12 (failure)

Workout was decent. Need to evaluate the weight I'm using on some exercises. I seem to be using more muscles then what I'm suppose to be working out. Ie in weeks past my traps would be sore and I didn't even work them out. 
Please Feel Free to Critique!
THanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 17, 2005)

*8/17/2005 Workout...*

30 min on Treadclimber. No weights. Just Cardio.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh yeah BTW no Softball tonight. We were suppose to have a Playoff game tonight a 21:30 PST but it is canceled cause they are spraying for Mosquitos (West Nile Virus) tonight.   They call me at about 16:15 to tell me this and I had to rush and call everyone on my team. I wish they told me earlier!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh yeah forgot to also mention I got my Ipod Shuffle today. I'm gonna be fricking pumped in the gym now!!! Slipknot and other stuff blasting in my ear while I'm banging out some weight!! No more R&B to make me wanna go to sleep. 
Also got my digital camera the other day too. Hopefully I'll have some embarrassing pics to post by the end of the weekend.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 18, 2005)

*8/18/2005 Workout...*

Cardio: 30 Min Treadclimber 3.0 Avg Speed    130 Avg Heartrate

Chest:

Hammer Strength
25per x 10 (Per= Weight Plate per side)
45per x 10
45per x 8
50per x 6

Rotary Chest
70x10
85x10
100x7

Incline Press
50x10
65x10
80x10

Verticle Press
90x8
105x7
105x6

Fly Machine
70x10
80x10
90x7


Today I did light chest. My left rotator cuff has given me a problem the last couple of months. I tested it out to see how it holds up. So far so good. We'll see how it is tomorrow morning. Shoulders/Back tomorrow.
Also used the Ipod Shuffle this morning and the thing is awesome!!
Please Feel Free to Critique
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 19, 2005)

I got up this morning and was way too tired to attempt to do anything. I worked out Mon-Thurs. this week and I guess my body deserved the rest. I will do today's workout tomorrow.
 Rotator cuff seems ok. My deltoids and chest of course are sore.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 20, 2005)

*8/20/2005 Workout...*

Cardio: Treadclimber 30 min Avg Speed: 3.2   AVG Heart rate: 142

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (Hammer Strength)
25 per side x 10
35 per x 10
40 per x 10
45 per x 10

Lat Raise Machine
50x10
60x10
70x8

Reverse Pec Dec
40x10
50x10
60x10

Shoulder Shrugs
95x10
115x10
135x10
135x10

Back

Hammer Iso Lat Row
25p x10
35p x10
45p x10

Hammer Iso High Row
25p x10
45p x10
50p x10
70p x8

Rotary Upper Back
40x10
50x10
60x10

Roman Chair (Resist on the way up)
130x10
150x10
170x10

Forearms

Wrist Curls
30x20
30x20

Reverse  Wrist Curls
30x15
30x10


Today was another test for the shoulder. As of right now it is feeling pretty good. I was also trying out some new (to me) equipment in the gym that I haven't ever used before. I also began running Ephedrine/Caffine (12.5mg Eph, 200mg Caffine). I will up the Ephedrine to 25mg after I test my tolerance for it, probably after a week. I think I'm starting to notice the love handles are slowly shrinking. Also notice some definiton starting too. Tomorrow I'm going to do some measuring and hopefully some progress pics. As always please feel free to critique!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 20, 2005)

*Supplement List..*

Ok I'll post my supplement usage...

1000mg x2 dosages per day (one post w/o and one dose with dinner

2 multivitamins (ON Performaxx) (one post w/o, one with dinner)

10g Plain ole' Creatine Monohydrate (split in two doses, one post w/o with Carbs and one later in the day)

775mg of Cal/Mag/Zinc once per day take post workout

2g Glucosamine taken post workout

500mcg x 2 B-12 (taken with same schedule as above)

100mg x 2 B-6 (same as above)

400mcg Chromium Pilconate (same as above)

18g of Fish oil ( taken in 3 doses spread apart)

3.6g of ALCAR (taken in 3 doses like above)

600mg of R-ALA (taken in 3 doses like above)

12.5mg x 3 Ephedrine (for now to test tolerance. will raise to 25mg within the next week. Taken on W/O days only)

200mg x 3 Caffine (taken with Ephedrine)

3g Green Tea taken on off days (taken in conjunction with the fish oil etc)

400mg x2 Vit E (Taken with Multivitamin)

ZMA (taken before bed)

12mg Melatonin (taken with ZMA)


I think that is it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

*8-23-2005 Workout...*

Cardio: 30 min 2.8mph avg Heart Rate: N/A (Treadclimber)

Biceps

Preacher Curl
35x10
45x10
55x10
65x10
75x5

Hammer Curl
22x10
22x10
22x10

Conc. Curl
15x12
15x12

Triceps

Tricep Ext. Machine
50x10
70x10
80x10

Rope Pressdown
50x10
40x10
30x10

V-Bar Pressdown
30x10
40x10
50x10

Dip Machine
150x10
200x10
200x8 (failure)

Forearms

Wrist Curl
30x20
30x20
30x15 (failure)

Reverse Wrist Curl
30x15 (Failure)
30x15 (Failure)
30x12 (failure)

Workout was ok. I didn't get much sleep last night, (about 4 hrs   ) I did moderate intensity cardio not above 3.0 mph like I have been doing. I did use one of my samples of Maximum Pump and the pump was pretty damn good! I maybe purchasing a bottle of it to give it a try. Please feel free to critique!
THanks !!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2005)

*8/24/2005 Workout...*

Cardio: Treadclimber 30min (accidently hit a button while I was cleaning off the machine and cleared the info   )

Yesterday morning was a pisser to me. I had my BF checked and had the same "trainer" who checked it before do it again and when I look in the mirror I can tell that my "love handles" are shrinking. Well she checks my BF% and calculates it out and says my % is 19+%. There is no way it went up like that. I've been eating clean, weight has stayed pretty much the same cause of lifting weights. This morning I'm down to 199lbs.   I would say my % is low 14% to high 13%.

Well I'm getting alittle frustrated. I'm getting no responses in my journals for advice or anything. Oh well.
Thanks for looking


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2005)

No workouts today or tomorrow. I have a State tournament this weekend. Its a fairly big thing. Anyways I wanna be ready for that. I will have some stats posted tomorrow. I just purchased a memory card for my digital camera today so I can post some pics.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 28, 2005)

Tournament didn't turn out to well for me and my team. We advanced to Sunday and lost the first game in the bottom of the 7th. Oh well. Back to the gym tomorrow!!

BTW weight is 199lbs still.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 6, 2005)

*9/5/05 Workout*

Well I'm back.  

Cardio 30 min treadmill (treadclimber inop.   )

Chest:

Hammer Strength
25p x10 (25 plate on each side) warm up set
45x10
55x10
60x10
60x8

Incline Rotary Chest
70x10
100x8
100x7

Incline Press
65x8
90x8
90x8

Verticle Press
80x10
105x7
105x8

Upper Cable Crossover
20x10
30x10
40x10

Lower Cable Crossover
25x10
35x10
45x10

Another test on the Left Rotator cuff and it seems to have passed. It still has some slight soreness which is expected. Worked out to failure on pretty much on every exercise.
Please feel free to critique.Thanks!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 6, 2005)

*9/6/05 Workout...*

Cardio 25 min Treadmill. Still no treadclimber.  

Biceps

Standing Preacher Curl
40x12 (warm up set)
70x10
70x10
70x6
70x6

DB Hammer Curls
25x10x3

Conc. Curl
15x10x2

Triceps

Tricep Ext.
50x10
80x10
80x10

Rope Pressdown
40x10
30x10 (better form)
30x10 (better form)

Reverse Grip Pressdown
20x10x3

Dip Machine
200x10
200x10
200x7

Forearms

Wrist Curls
30x20x3

Reverse Wrist
30x20
30x15
30x10

Went to failure on every set. On some stuff can go up on weight. 
I'm thinking of going to a power lifting workout program within the next week or two. I want to build strength more then anything. Like I've said in either this journal or a previous one that muscle definition will come with the strength. Well feel free to critique.
Thanks for stopping by!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 11, 2005)

I've been SOOO sore the last several days. I finally got rid of the soreness about Friday. Well time to plug away again.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 12, 2005)

*9/12/05 Workout...*

20 min Treadmill (cardio)

Chest

Flat Bench
115X10
135x10
155x5 (failure)   
135x7

Incline Bench
95x8

Incline Bench DB
30x10
40x10
50x6 (failure)

Decline DB
25x10
35x10
45x8 (failure)

Verticle Press
90x8
90x8
90x10

Pec Deck
80x10
100x8 (Failure)
100x6 (Failure)

Disapointing workout. Didn't think I was going to be as weak as this. Really disapointed on the Flat Bench Press. Oh well. Can only do better next week. Seems like the rotator cuffs are holding up.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 19, 2005)

*9-14-05 Workout...*

30 min Treadmill Cardio

Biceps
Standing Preacher Curl
40x12
65x10
65x10
60x6(MF)

DB Hammer Curls
30x8x3

Con. Curls
15x10
17x8

Tricep Ext.
50x10
80x10
80x10

V Bar Press Down
50x10x3

Reverse Grip Pressdown
20x10x3 (need to go up next W/O)

Dip Machine
200x10x2
200x8

Wrist Curls
30x20x3

Reverse Wrist Curls
30x20
30x15
30x10

Workout was ok as far as I remember.   Will try to be more current from now on.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 19, 2005)

*9-19-05 Workout*

30 min cardio Treadmill

Chest

Smith Flat Bench
115x10
135x10
155x10
175x5
135x10

Incline DB
35x10
45x10
50x7

Decline DB
30x10
40x10
45x9

Vert. Press
90x10
105x10
105x10

Pec Dec
80x10
100x10
120x6

Pretty good workout. Shoulder was alittle sore for awhile afterward but it feels better as I type this out. 
Feel free to critique.
THanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 20, 2005)

*9/20/05 Workout...*

30 min cardio treadmill

Triceps
V-Bar Pressdown
50x10
60x10
70x10

Tricep Ext.
50x10
80x10
80x9

Reverse Grip Pressdown
25x8x3

Dip Machine
200x10x3

Biceps

Standing Preacher Curl
40x12
60x10x3
60x7(failure)

DB Hammer Curls
30x8x3

Con. Curls
17x8x2

Forearms

Wrist Curls
30x20x2

Reverse Wrist Curls
30x15x2

Pretty good workout, I have had some hellacious pumps with Robert's Maximum Pump. Good stuff!
Can someone ATLEAST say hi so I know you are looking.  

Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 22, 2005)

*9-22-05 workout...*

Cardio 20 min Treadmill

Shoulders
Seated Military Hammer Press
35px10 (plate on each side)
45px10
55px10
65px8

Front DB Raise
15x10
20x10
25x10

DB Press
25x10
30x10
35x6

Shoulder Shrugs
95x10
135x10
185x6 (grip gave out!)

Back

Hammer Iso Lat Row (High)
45px10
70px10
90px8

Iso Lat Row Low
45x10
70x8
70x8

reverse pec deck
40x10
60x7(F)
60x6(F)

Workout sucked!! Was tired and it took way to long for my liking. I only got 4 hours sleep (finger).
New program starts monday!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

What are you starting on Monday ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What are you starting on Monday ?


I'll post it tomorrow. Please be sure to check back and let me know what you think. I appricate you stopping by!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 22, 2005)

*New Program...*

_*Monday*_
*Chest*
Bench Press (Free Weights BB)
2 Sets 10 Reps (Warm Ups)
Bench Press (Free Weights BB)
3 Sets 6 Reps
Incline Press (Free Weights BB)
2 Sets 10 reps
Verticle Bench Press
1 set 20 Reps

*Biceps*
Barbell Curls (shoulder wide)
3 Sets 6 Reps
Hammer Curls
2 Sets 10 Reps
E-Z Barbell Curls (Preacher Curls)
1 Set 20 Reps


*Forearms*
Wrist Curl
2 Sets 20 Reps
Reverse Wrist Curl
2 Sets 20 Reps

_*Tuesday*_
*Legs *
Squats (Free weights, barbell)
2 Sets 10 Reps (Warm Up)
Squats (Free weights, barbell)
3 Sets 6 Reps
Leg Press (Machine)
2 Sets 10 Reps
Hack Squats
1 Set 20 Reps

_*Wed *_
*Off (Softball Night)*

_*Thursday*_
*Shoulders*
Shoulder Press (Barbell)
2 Sets 10 Reps
Shoulder Press (Barbell)
3 Sets 6 Reps
Standing Upright Rows (E-Z Bar)
2 Sets 10 Reps
Front Overhead Press (machine)
1 Set 20 Reps

*Triceps*
Lying Tricep Press (E-Z Bar)
3 Sets 6 Reps
Overhead Tricep Press (EZ Bar)
2 Sets 10 Reps
Tricep Pressdown (cable machine)
1 Set 20 Reps

_*Friday*_
*Back*
Front Lat-pulldown (machine shoulder wide grip)
3 Sets 6 Reps
Seated Cable Rows (machine nar)
2 Sets 10 Reps
Dumbell Rows
1 Set 20 Reps
Standing Calf Raises
3 Sets 6 Reps
Seated Calf Raises
2 Sets 10 Reps
Bend-over Calf Raises
1 Set 20 Reps


What do you all think??


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh yeah pics are coming in the next day or two.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2005)

Since you asked.....It looks pretty good.    You've hit almost all your target muscle groups except hamstrings.   I like to do SLDL's  

I have a few ?'s:

How come you are doing a 20 reps set at the end of your workouts??

When do you do abs?

How about cardio?

Are you warming up on treadmill or bike before you start?   I would - only for about 5 - 10 minutes.

*Shoulder day:*
On Shoulder day you are doing 6 front delt exercises...I'd substitute a shrug or side raise for two sets of front delt work.     Your front delts are getting hit during your three sets of incline for your chest workout so you don't need to hammer them again on shoulder day.  I prefer to work the rear delts just as hard as the front.

*Back Day:*
Have you considered deadlifts ?      Why are you doing 20 reps on DB rows ??

I'm sure you are going to make gains with this program.    One other thing I've noticed - I hit my calves and tris with high rep sets rather then sets of 6 - 10.  I do 12 - 15 reps.    These are just a few random comments and questions.

Hope it helps!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Since you asked.....It looks pretty good.    You've hit almost all your target muscle groups except hamstrings.   I like to do SLDL's
> 
> I have a few ?'s:
> 
> ...



Damn forgot about Deads. Maybe I need to reevalute it alittle better. This is why I wanted to post it here first so I can get some good feedback. I'll change some things and I'll repost it. Let me know what you think about it.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Well here are my measurements...
> 
> Weight: 204lbs
> Neck: 16.50
> ...



Weight: 199lbs
Neck: 16.50
Right Bicep: 15.00
Right Forearm: 11.44
Chest: 41.00
Waist (Around Naval area): 38.50
Hips: 37.00
Right Thigh: 25.50
Right Calf: 15.00         

Well some changes from the last measurement day. I can notice some changes muscle tone wise and around the waist. Hopefully I can get the pics taken so I can post those too...


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is my revised workout plan. I will be doing abs almost everyday. It show different on my list though.
I'll do 10min warm up on either the treadmill or bike.
Caloric intake will be about 3600-4000 on Workout days and about 3100 or so on non-workout days.

_*Monday*_
_*Chest*_
Incline Bench Press
5 Sets 12,10,8,6,6 Pyr Up Each Rep
Flat Bench
3 Sets 6,6,10 Pyr Down
Decline DB Press 
3 Sets 6-8,6-8,10 Heavy 1/2 Light3
Pec Dec Flye
3 Sets 15 reps Same Weight

_*Triceps*_
Tricep Extensions
3 Sets 6,8,10
Bar Dips
3 Sets 10 Reps
Rope Pressdown
3 Sets 8,10,10
_
*Tuesday* _

_*Biceps*_
Standing Barbell 
5 Sets 10,10,8,6,6 Pyr Up
E-Z Bar Preacher Curl
3 Sets 6,8,10 Heavy Pyr Down
DB Hammer Curls
3 Sets 10,10,8 Same Weight

_*Back*_
T-Bar Row
4 Sets 12,10,10,8 Pyr Up
Pull Down To Front
3 Sets 8,8,10 H,H,L
Seated Cable Row
2 Sets 10,10 Same Weight
Barbell Good Morning 
2 Sets 10,10 Same Weight

_*Forearms*_
Wrist Curls
3 Sets 15 Reps
Reverse Wrist Curls
3 Sets 15 Reps

_
*Wed*_
OFF (Softball Night)

_*
Thursday*_

_*Legs *_
Barbell Squats
5 Sets 12,10,8,6,6 Pyr Up
Leg Press
3 Sets 10-12,10-12,15 H,H,L
Rom. Deads
3 Sets 10,10,8
Leg Ext.
3 Sets 8,10,10 Pyr Down
Lying Leg Curl
2 Sets 10,12 Pyr Down
Standing Calf Raise
3 Sets 15,12,12 Pyr. Up
Seated Calf Raise
2 Sets 15,15
_
*
ABS*_
Bench Crunch
2 Sets 15 Reps
Cable Crunch
4 Sets 12-20 Reps
Oblique Crunch
4 Set 12-20 Reps

_*
Friday*_

_*Shoulders*_
Seated Military Press
4 Sets 12,10,8,6 Pyr. Up
Seated DB Press
3 Sets 6,8,10 Pyr Down
Front DB Raise
2 Sets 10,10 Same Weight
DB Lat Raise
3 Sets 8,8,10 H,H,L
Reverse Pec Dec
2 Sets 10,10 Same Weight

_*ABS*_
Bench Crunch
2 Sets 15 Reps
Cable Crunch
4 Sets 12-20
Oblique Cable Crunch
4 Sets 12-20


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 27, 2005)

*9-26-2005 Workout...*

10 min on treadmill warmup.

Diet today... (I'll try to post as much as I can!)   
3599 calories
69g Fat (17%)
422g Carbs (44%)
320g Protein (36%)

Preworkout:
1cup oats
2 scoops protein

immediatly Post Workout:
Vitargo (60g Carbs no sugar)

45 min after Post Workout drink
1 packet EAS Myoplex and 1 scoop Protein

3rd Meal
Gatorade
protein bar

4th meal
1 cup Brown Rice
8oz Chicken Breast
8oz Apple Sauce (natural)

5th Meal
Protein Bar

6th Meal
2 Turkey Patties
2 Wheat Rolls

7th Meal (Before Bed)
1 Serving Mega Milk with H2O


Chest
Incline Bench (smith machine)
115x10
135x10
155x8
185x6
195x3(F)

Flat Bench (smith machine)
195x4 (F)
185x5 (F)
155x10 (F)

Decline DB Press
40x10 (Too easy)
50x8 (F)
45x9 (F)

Pec Dec Flye
80x15
90x15
90x15

Verticle Press
90x10
105x8 (Failure)

Triceps

Tricep Ext.
80x10x2

Dips
200x10
200x8 (F)
200x6 (F)

Rope Pressdown
40x8
35x10
30x10

Pretty good workout. Was just tired the rest of the day and played a softball game at 21:00 also. Lets say I had no problems getting to bed, but was up at 03:00 the next morning (today). Only 4hrs sleep


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 27, 2005)

*9-27-2005 Workout*

10 min on Exerc. Bike

Same diet as Monday

Back

T-Bar Row
45x10
70x10
90x8
105x6

Pull Downs to Front 
80x8 (need to start heavier)
100x8
70x10

Seated Cable Row
100x10
100x10

Roman Chair 
Body Weight x12x2

Biceps

Standing Barbell Curl
40x10
50x10
60x8
60x6 (F)
60x6 (F)

E-Z Bar Preacher Curls
60x10
70x4 (F)
60x6 (F)
40x8 (F)

DB Hammer Curls
30x10x3

Forearms
Wrist Curls
40x15x3
Reverse Wrist Curls
20x15
20x14 (F)
20x12 (F)

Good workout. Again was pretty tired all day. No softball though tonight.
Tomorrow will be a day off and I can sleep in alittle.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

Your routine looks good.   Your leg day is going to be brutal      Looking at your shoulder routine:



> Shoulders
> Seated Military Press
> 4 Sets 12,10,8,6 Pyr. Up
> Seated DB Press
> ...



I see lots of front delt work but only two set of rear delt work.  Why don't you switch the 3 sets of DB Press with 3 sets of Upright rows or Shrugs.   You are already doing 4 sets of MP.    Just IMO


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your routine looks good.   Your leg day is going to be brutal      Looking at your shoulder routine:
> 
> 
> 
> I see lots of front delt work but only two set of rear delt work.  Why don't you switch the 3 sets of DB Press with 3 sets of Upright rows or Shrugs.   You are already doing 4 sets of MP.    Just IMO



Yeah I noticed I forgot to do shrugs. I'll be using your advice in the morning. I appriciate the help!!
 

I'll post the last couple days tomorrow.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 30, 2005)

*9/28/2005...*

Day off in the Gym.
Softball League night went 4-4 with 2 doubles and 6 RBIs. We won 21-3.



Calories 2625  
Fat 85g
Carbs 255g
Protein 209g


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 30, 2005)

*9-29-05 Workout...*

Legs 
Barbell Squats
Bar x 10 (ATG)
100x10 (ATG)
135x8 (Parallel)
155x6 (Parallel)

Leg Press
1plate x 10
2p x 10
3p x 6(Failure) 
2p x 10

Leg Ext.
140x8
120x10 (MF)
100x10 (MF)

Ham Tractor
70x10
120x10
150x10

Lying Leg Curl
70x10 150x10 (need to go up in weight!!)

Standing Calf Raise
90x15
120x12
150x10

Seated Calf Raise
70x9x3

Workout was cut kinda short cause I was running late to the gym. Today I'm sore as hell. I haven't done squats in over a year so those were alittle bit of an adventure. Looking to improve.


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 30, 2005)

*9-30-05 Workout...*

10 min warmup on treadmill

Shoulders
Hammer Seated Military Press
35 plates per side x 12
45p x 10
70px8
90px6

Front DB Raise
20x10x2

DB Lat Raise
20x8x2
15x9 (MF)

Reverse Pec Dec
50x10
70x8 (MF)
70x6 (MF)

Shoulder Shrugs
100x10
135x10
185x8
185x8

DB Shoulder Shrugs
50x10
60x10
70x10

Workout was ok. Will post my diet for today and yesterday tomorrow.
If I'm overdoing it or underdoing please feel free to point it out for me.
Thanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 3, 2005)

*10-3-2005 Workout...*

5 min warmup on Bike...

Chest

DB Flat Bench

30x10 (Warm Up)
45x10
55x8
65x8
70x5 (Personal Best with DB's) 

DB Incline Bench
45x10
55x8
45x8 (MF)

DB Decline Bench
50x6
45x10
45x10

Verticle Press
105x10
135x8

Pec Dec Fly (did these as my last tricep exercise cause the machine was being used)
90x15
100x12
100x10 (MF)

Tricep Ext.
80x10
85x10
85x10

Dip Machine
225x10
225x8 (MF)
225x6 (MF)

Rope Pressdown
50x10
40x10
30x10 

Pretty good workout this morning. Was running late this morning hittin' the snooze button so I got up an hour later then I wanted to. Good thing I have Mondays off from work.
It was maybe alittle rushed but I was suprised that I got up the 70lb DBs today. That is the first time I attempted to do that (never had access to DB that heavy before I joined the gym). 
I ate pretty good this weekend. I went to Mongolian BBQ on Saturday and just pigged out on chicken, mushrooms and rice.
Tonight is softball at 21:00 , tomorrow is Biceps/Forearms and Back.
Thanks for looking and feel free to comment!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

Gotta like PB's!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Gotta like PB's!!


Yeah I do!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2005)

Well - let's get some more


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 6, 2005)

*10-4-05 Workout...*

5 min warm up on bike
5 min cool down on bike


Back

T-Bar
45x12
90x10
115x8
135x6

Pull Down to front
100x8
120x6
80x10

Seated Cable Row
110x8
110x8

Roman Chair Ext.
BWx12x2

Biceps

Standing Barbell
40x10
60x8
60x8
60x8

EZ Bar Preacher Curl
65x9
65x8
50x10

DB Hammer Curls
30x10
30x8
30x8

Wrist Curls
40x20x3

Reverse Wrist Curls
20x20
20x15 (F)
20x12 (F)

Workout was ok from what I can remember. Went up in weight compared to last time so that is good though.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 6, 2005)

*10-6-05 Workout...*

5 min warmup/5 min cool down on bike

Legs  

Hack Squats
100x12 ATG
135x8? (lost count I know I did a min of 8 though) ATG
185x8 Parallel
205x6 Parallel

Leg Press (all the way down)
1p x 10
2p x 10
3p x 10
4p x 4(MF)

Leg Ext.
70x10
120x10
160x10

Hamtractor
120x10
150x10
180x10

Lying Leg Curl
150x8
120x10

Standing Calf Raise (2 Sec. hold)
105x12 
135x12
165x10

Sitting Calf Raise (2 sec hold)
70x12x3


I HATE LEG WORKOUTS!! Good, now that I got that out of my system.   Good workout even though I was dragging ass all workout, improved on weights. Depending on how I feel within the next couple days I may switch the split around. Last leg workout I was sore until I went to the gym monday morning 
Thanks


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Well - let's get some more


SIR YES SIR!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2005)

what's a hamtractor?? lol


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice wo's Matthew     Keep it up


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 9, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> what's a hamtractor?? lol


I want that flag!! 
It is a hamstring machine.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 9, 2005)

*10-7-05*

5 min WU/Cool down on Exer. Bike

Shoulders

Hammer machine Shoulder Press
35perside x 12
70per x 10
90per x 4 
90per x 3 
70per x 8

Front DB Raise
20x10
25x8 (add two more each if I counted my cheating ones.)

Free Weight Lat MAchine (Weight on each side listed)
10x10
15x10
17.5x10

Reverse Pec Dec
50x10
70x10
80x7(MF)

Shoulder Shrugs
135x10
185x10
205x6
205x8

DB Shrugs
70x10
75x10
80x10


Good Workout. I could lift more on the shrugs if it wasn't for the fact my grip starts to go out. I was disapointed though on the Hammer Shoulder Machine, I expected to lift more. Oh well.
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

Keep working on that grip      Things look good in here.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 10, 2005)

*10-10-05 Workout...*

5min W/U on Exerc. Bike (same on cool down)
Weight:205

Chest

Flat DB Press
30x12 (Warm Up)
55x10
65x8
75x6 (MF) (Personal Best!) 
80x3 (MF) (Personal Best!) 

DB Incline Press
65x7 (MF) (Personal Best!) 
55x8 (MF)
45x10 (MF)

DB Decline Press
55x6 (MF) (Personal Best!) 
45x10
45x10

Verticle Press
150x6 (MF) (Personal Best)
120x10

Pec Dec Flye
100x15
100x12 (MF)
100x12 (MF)

Triceps

Tricep Ext.
90x8
85x10
80x10

Rope Pressdown
50x10x2
40x10

Dip Machine
245x6 (MF)
225x6 (MF)
200x6 (MF)


Good workout with personal bests on the Dumbells! I'm contemplating on what I should do these next two thursday workouts cause I have two big tournaments coming up on consecutive weekends. (Thursday workout outs are legs BTW) What I'll probably do is lift light. That or I'll move it to Tuesday. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats on all the PB's    Where's the rest of the wo's for this week ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats on all the PB's    Where's the rest of the wo's for this week ?



Thanks Gary. All I have is one more for this week. I've been sick since Thursday and have ZIP! for energy. I'll add Tuesday's workout. I'll be back in the gym though on Monday.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 16, 2005)

*10-11-05  Workout...*

5min warm up and 5 min cool down on Exerc. Bike...

Back

ISO Row Hammer Mach.
45per side x 12
80per x 10
90per x 10
115per x 6

Pull Down to Front
120x8
100x10
80x10

Seated Cable Row
120x8
110x10

Back Ext.
150x12
170x12

Biceps

Standing BB Curl
40x12
60x8x3

E-Z Bar Standing Preacher Curl
70x8
65x10
50x10

DB Hammer Curls
30x10x3

Forearms

Wrist Curls
40x20x3

Reverse Wrist Curls
20x20
20x15
20x12

Pretty Good workout. Too bad this was the last workout of the week cause of the flu.  
Oh well time to start anew this week!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 17, 2005)

*10-17-05 Workout*

5 min warm up and 5 min cool down on Exerc. Bike

Chest

Flat Bench DB press
30x12
55x10
65x10
75x7(MF)
80x5(MF)

Incline DB Press
65x9(MF)
55x9(MF)
45x10

Decline DB Press
55x8
50x10
45x10

Verticle Press
150x7
135x6

Pec Dec Flye
110x15
110x12(MF)
110x10(MF)

Triceps

Tricep Ext.
90x8
85x10
80x10

Bar Dips
50% of Body Weight x 10
60% of BW x 7
60% of BW x 6

Rope Pressdown
50x10x3 (need to go up in weight)


Workout was pretty good. I hope to do 85lb DB for Flat next week. I hope to be doing 100 DB by the begining of the year for atleast 5 reps.
Felt good and hopefully I kicked the flu.
Thanks !!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice wo ! 


Looks strong !!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !
> 
> 
> Looks strong !!!



Thanks Gary. I think I'm flourishing more in the gym compared to working out at home. I have so much to my disposal. I'm sort of suprised of how heavy I'm lifting on the DB Bench presses. 
I just sold my home gym today since it was taking up too much space in the garage. I kept the DB's and pullup bar though.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 18, 2005)

*10-18-05 Workout...*

Same w/u and cool down as I've been doing...

Back

Iso Hammer Row (weight per side)
45x12
90x10
110x8
125x5 (MF)
90x8 (MF)

Pull Down to Front
120x8
110x10
80x10

Seated Cable Row
120x10x2

Roman Chair
BW x 15 x 2

Biceps

Standing BB Curl
40x10
60x8x2

Standing Preacher Curl
70x8
70x6
60x10x2

Hammer Curls
32x10
30x10

Reverse Wrist Curls
30x15
30x12
30x10

Wrist Curls
40x20x3 

I'm just frickin utterly exhausted. My 2 y/o daughter keeps climbing into bed in the middle of the night and she is a BED HOG!! Next weekend the wife and I are going to move the beds around and get her out of the toddler bed into a "big girl bed" and hopefully she'll stay a full night in there. Its getting too old!!
I leave for my big tourney on Thursday and cannot wait. Kinda stressed cause people keep backing out on me or they don't call me back to confirm that they are going.  
Tomorrow I'll do a sort of modified shoulder/leg workout cause I won't be able to workout until monday.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey buddy ! 


I didn't see as much *(MF) *in this back wo as in the chest/tri wo ! Whats up with that?


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey buddy !
> 
> 
> I didn't see as much *(MF) *in this back wo as in the chest/tri wo ! Whats up with that?



Just forgot to add it next to the totals.  

Well hopefully my busy time is over for awhile and I can get back into the gym starting tomorrow.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I need to get my you know what going. Starting next week I'm going back at it. Who ever reads this journal please feel free to contribute.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Well I need to get my you know what going. Starting next week I'm going back at it. Who ever reads this journal please feel free to contribute.
> Thanks!!



Hey buddy  

I'll contribute if you will


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey buddy
> 
> I'll contribute if you will



Yeah I am   I need to get my lazy a$$ going. I'm eating better now.  I went a on alittle double 1/4 pounder with cheese binge.

Right now I'm weighing in at 210 lbs.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Yeah I am   I need to get my lazy a$$ going. I'm eating better now.  I went a on alittle double 1/4 pounder with cheese binge.
> 
> Right now I'm weighing in at 210 lbs.



Can you say "Super Size !"


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey !!!!  I'm contributing more to this journal than you are


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 2, 2006)

*1/31/06 Workout... I'm BACK!!!*

*Cardio:* Run 1.5 miles on treadmill @ 6.0 speed for 1.00 miles and 6.5 for 1/2 mile. Total of 2 miles after warm up and cool down
*
Chest:*
Incline DB Press
30x10
55x10
55x8

Flat DB Press
55x4 (MF) 
45x7 (MF) 
35x10 (struggled on #10)

Verticle Press
105x7
95x10

Pec Dec Flye
80x10
90x10
100x8

*Triceps:*

Tricep Ext.
65x10 
70x8 (MF)
75x6 (MF)

Rope Pressdown
30x10
35x10
40x8 (MF)

Dips
60% of Body Weight (204) x 5 (MF)
45% x 6 (MF)
45% x 6 (MF)


Ok I finally got my lazy A$$ to the gym.   Boy did it show!! Even though this will be a evaluation week it was worse then I thought. 
LMK how you think I did.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 2, 2006)

*2/2/2006...*

Cardio:
Run on treadmill for 1 3/4 miles.
6.0 for 1.5 miles and 6.5 for 1/4 mile
Over 2 miles total
*
Back
*

ISO Row
45x12
55x10
70x10
85x8 (MF)

Pull Down to the Front
80x10
100x5 (MF)
100x5 (MF)

Seated Cable Row
80x10
90x10 (Can go up on this!)

*Biceps*

E-Z Bar Preacher Curl
35x10
50x10
50x10

DB Hammer Curls
25x10
25x10
25x8

*
Forearms*

Wrist Curls
30x15x3

Reverse Wrist Curls
30x15
30x10 (MF)
30x9 (MF)

Still weak.  Ok workout other then that...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

Laudy , laudy , look what the dog dun drug up on the porch  

You gonna be sor fo shor  

Looks pretty heavy for first time back


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Laudy , laudy , look what the dog dun drug up on the porch
> 
> You gonna be sor fo shor
> 
> Looks pretty heavy for first time back



Dude, you don't know how sore I am. My pecs, delts and triceps are killin' me!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2006)

*2-7-06...*

Ran my A$$ off today. Felt alittle sick afterward though. Ran about 1.75 miles at about a 8 min. mile rate as per the treadmill.

Chest...

Incline DB Press
35x10
55x8
45x6

Flat DB Press
55x6
45x6
30x10

After that I had to leave before I embarrased myself and ralph into a garbage.  I think what it was the combination of the heat in the gym and taking R-ALA before the workout without any real food in my stomach other then a protein shake. Also combined with the 1/2 dose of Redline. Tomorrow I'll cut out the R-ALA before the workout and hopefully I can do better. I also notice I'm struggling being in a Caloric deficit and cutting way back on carbs too. 
THanks for looking!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Ran my A$$ off today. Felt alittle sick afterward though. Ran about 1.75 miles at about a 8 min. mile rate as per the treadmill.
> 
> Chest...
> 
> ...



What are you weighing ? How many cals you taking in ? what are your macros ? How much cardio you doing ?  How long you been cutting ? why is the sky blue ? LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What are you weighing ? How many cals you taking in ? what are your macros ? How much cardio you doing ?  How long you been cutting ? why is the sky blue ? LOL



What are you weighing ? 204
How many cals you taking in ? aprox. 2000 
what are your macros ? mainly protein
How much cardio you doing ?  everyday that I get my lazy A$$ to the gym 
How long you been cutting ? since the begining of the year
why is the sky blue ? the water reflecting off the sky


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What are you weighing ? 204
> How many cals you taking in ? aprox. 2000 *Are you losing wt?  I weigh 180, take in 3000 cals and am losing an average of 2 lbs a week*
> what are your macros ? mainly protein *I switched mine from mostly protein to more carbs. More energy, still losing wt, But extremely gassy !!*
> How much cardio you doing ?  everyday that I get my lazy A$$ to the gym *Increase your cardio , Burn the fat off instead of starving it off *
> ...



Just my .02


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 10, 2006)

What did you cut your protein level down to? What are the macros you are running?
What should I increase the cardio to? I'm wanting to get some sort of cardio equipment with my tax return. Just have to talk the boss into it.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What did you cut your protein level down to? What are the macros you are running? *I still get like 1-1.5 g of protein /lb BW and my macros are 45-50 % C 35-40% P 10-15 % F*
> What should I increase the cardio to?* My wo is a 3 day split ( i wo in the am before work ) On 2 of these days I do cardio in the PM also. on my non-weight training days I do cardio in am & pm ( thats 3 days .  Saturday is totally an off day. No training of any kind and no diet  ( see food and eat it . LOL )*  I'm wanting to get some sort of cardio equipment with my tax return. * Just be sure you get something you'll stick with and that will last . I wore out two treadmills then got a magnetic resistance bike. It has lasted for over 2 years now. *Just have to talk the boss into it.



Do you have the Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle e-book ? Worth the price and it helps keep IM up and running I think.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Do you have the Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle e-book ? Worth the price and it helps keep IM up and running I think.



I ordered it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 12, 2006)

i'm still alive


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

glad to see you're still alive!

hows the training and the diet going?

oh and a nice 3rd place finish for Mr Stewart yesterday eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> i'm still alive


Prove it !


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> glad to see you're still alive!
> 
> hows the training and the diet going?
> 
> oh and a nice 3rd place finish for Mr Stewart yesterday eh?



Too bad now he is hitting some bad luck. Usually it is the beginning of the year and he would be hot as hell right now.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Prove it !



Prove what?? 

I'm weighing 192 right now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Too bad now he is hitting some bad luck. Usually it is the beginning of the year and he would be hot as hell right now.


 
I hope he snaps and beats the crap out of Newman one of these days.....that would be nice


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 20, 2006)

I went back to the gym today!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 21, 2006)

What no smarta$$ comments?? 
I'll start posting my workouts again!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm Trying said:


> What no smarta$$ comments??
> I'll start posting my workouts again!


Ok, I got one...

It's about time!!!  Just because it is softball season doesn't mean you can't still workout.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok, I got one...
> 
> It's about time!!!  Just because it is softball season doesn't mean you can't still workout.



Yes I am  
Hey but I'm under 190 now.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm Trying said:


> Yes I am
> Hey but I'm under 190 now.



yes and you're getting OLD too !!!!!!  Where's the B-day boy ?  

Happy B-Day !


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> yes and you're getting OLD too !!!!!!  Where's the B-day boy ?
> 
> Happy B-Day !



Thanks Gary!! I've been too lazy!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm Trying said:


> Thanks Gary!! I've been too lazy!!



I'm Still around.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 6, 2007)

The rear will be back in gear SOON!!


----------

